# unable to locate file msh263.drv



## waughlord (Oct 7, 2004)

i am trying to upload software to run my new digital camera with the suplied cd. it is asking for the win 98 se disc of which i cant find (typical) to find this driver for the camera. Can anyone help, ie, mail me the driver or a link? cheers


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Just give that filename to www.google.com (or did you try that?)

400+ pages available, the file can be downloaded from the second link (and probably a 100 others as well.

You may have to do a free registration to access it on some sites.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try DriverGuide.com

They might have it


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

You probably already have a backup copy of the file in C:\windows\options\install\driver6.cab, which is a compressed file openable with winzip, or start in safe mode and use start, run, type msconfig and use the extract tool to copy from the above to C:\windows\system.

johnni


----------



## waughlord (Oct 7, 2004)

im sorry i must be rubbish at this. i cant seem to locate this anywhere even on driverguide im having trouble searching for it. help...... please...... anyone......? laugh call me names but his is driving me up the wall.
oh i looked in the msconfig thingy and it is showing so why does it ask for it when i try to intall the camera software.


----------

